# Video editing software



## Stapler (Feb 25, 2016)

Perhaps this is beyond the scope out this forum/section, but given this computer section perhaps this is a topic that can be made. If not, moderators please feel free to delete this if this is in violation of site rules.

Anyway, to anyone with creating videos, what equipment is needed at a beginner level? This is more out of curiosity, as I know a microphone, camera and software is needed, but specifics would be interesting to read from someone with experience in this subject.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## motoriderx7x (Oct 16, 2014)

It's hard to say what you would consider beginner video editing. What I mean by that is what exactly do you want to concentrate on when you start video editing? Is this for hobby pruposes? do you intend to do CGI or other effects? 4k video editing? What do you already have now?

Besides all that You're most certainly going to need hardware, without getting into the big windows/Mac debate you'll need a high end video card and a multi core fast processor. If you intend to work a lot with CGI and special effects or 4k you'll need a very high end video card (possibly more than one which is only possible with windows). You will also need a decent amount of ram ~16gb of ddr3 or ddr4 if your building brand new. and of course some form of storage definitely SSD for editing, but you could use traditional disks for long term storage and raw footage yet to be edited. 

All this to say the faster and better components you put into your editing machine the faster the render times, faster you can convert and condense codecs etc. Budget and how much your really going to use this play a huge factor in what kinds of equipment a "beginner" wants or needs. If your just looking to splice in some fancy transitions and add some music here and there or edit the occasional wedding video than just about any entry level gaming computer will do. 
You should also consider monitor(s), precision monitors provide high resolution (4k) and color correction. They can also be very expensive 600+
As you mentioned you will need software finding the right software is full of subjective views. So figure out what you really want to do and choose the software that fits your budget and needs.


----------



## Stapler (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you for responding Motoriderx7x, I didn't know anyone responded until now. Truth be told, this was a inquiry as at the time a group of friends and I were going to start producing some videos on Youtube. Long story short, that fell apart, but I am still semi interested. Just to answer your questions, this was going to be done for hobby purposes and merely for fun. If you are familiar with the Youtube channel Bearing or Sargon Of Akkad, essentially that is the type of content that we were going to create. 

Personally I am not at all interested in showing my face or revealing much personal information i.e. evidence for a vast deal of reasons. Using either a dynamic or static image is the route I would want to go. These channels are news and opinion based based, but don't pander to to masses hence are often objective. As for the equipment, I only have a laptop with a Linux (Elementary) operating system. Right now I neither have any software, microphone (USB or XLR) at this time. Fairly certain I have a Intel High Definition video card.


----------



## j.anderson (Jun 15, 2016)

As long as your files arent too large in size, any modern day desktop or laptop can handle basic video editing. There are plenty of video editing software to use as well. In the past I've used Sony Vegas since it's very consumer friendly. I use DaVinci Resolve now but that has a higher learning curve if you plan on doing more fancy color and transitions. As far as mics go, you'll have to shop around. I use a Rhode pro on my DSLR when I film but not sure if that work with the style of video you plan on doing.


----------



## speedtechlights (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi, what OS are you using? MAC OS or Windows? Windows has a Movie Maker that is easy to use and is quite easy to use.

Hope it helped!

Cheers


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Windows Movie Maker --- can't remember if it came on my system or had to download it from Microsoft --- but no cost anyways.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah.. and your video will look/sound like it was done for free too. Windows movie maker is pretty basic and does very little in the way of today's video sizes and formats.

Most vid cams today are HD and some even record with Dolby 5.1 surround sound. Movie maker can't handle these formats... and if you can manage to find a format the movie maker likes it would still be like working in the stone ages.

Better off with a third party program... Adobe, Magix, Pinnacle, Vegas...... lots of them out there and some aren't that expensive either.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

At the very least - Windows movie maker and a cell phone should do the trick.
I have also shot video with my digital camera (Canon 60D) and edited it in MM.

I am definitely an amateur at video stuff.


----------



## BocaPaint (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh neat! I was looking for a forum like this. I am trying to make a video of testimonials on my site and have no idea how to go about it. Is there a premade template I can use or do I have to learn all the weird video editing process? I love the DIY but i'm pretty bad when it comes to video.
Thanks!


----------

